# Réseau Domestique wifi/Ethernet sur livebox



## underground (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Alors voila je possede trois ordinateur en osx 10.5, un mac mini connecté en ethernet sur la livebox (fiche rouge) un macbook en wifi et un powermac g5 en wifi. Tous les trois ont bien sur acces a internet et son configuerer en ip fixe sous la forme 192.168.x.x.

Jusque la tous va bien, les ordinateurs connectés en wifi se voit pour une connexions réseau local et donc pour echanger des fichiers, mais le mac mini n'est pas reconnu sur le réseau local et donc n'apparait pas dans la colonne de droite des ordinateurs partagés, à la différence des ordinateurs connectés en wifi?
La livebox Sagem assure t'elle un pontage ethernet/wifi ou met elle simplement en réseau les ordinateurs connectés par le meme mode à savoir wifi ou ethernet
Je vous donne ma config

Mac Mini (en ethernet): ip:192.168.1.3
sous réseau 255.255.255.0
dns : 192.168.1.1
routeur: 192.168.1.1 

Macbook (en wifi): ip:192.168.1.4 
sous réseau 255.255.255.0
dns : 192.168.1.1
routeur: 192.168.1.1

Powermac G5 (en wifi): ip:192.168.1.2 
sous réseau 255.255.255.0
dns : 192.168.1.1
routeur: 192.168.1.1

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas car même si le mode de connection est différent les ordinateurs sont sur le meme réseau.
Si cela vient de la livebox en est il de meme sur une borne airport extreme? une borne airport extrême assure t'elle le pontage wifi/ethernet car j'envisage de changer la livebox? 

un grand merci pour votre aide car après plusieurs rechertches sur internet je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est curieux que le mac mini n'apparaisse pas sur le réseau local puisque ce dernier est branché en Ethernet...:mouais:
Si j'ai bien compris ta question tu comptes mettre tes 3 mac en wifi par l'intermédiaire d'une borne airport extrême ?


----------



## underground (23 Septembre 2008)

en fait le mac mini voit le power mac g5 et le mac book qui sont eux connectés en wifi

mais a l'inverse le g5 et le mac book ne voit pas le mac mini connecté lui en ethernet.


Si je venais a acheter une borne airport je voulais savoir si je pourrai voir en local toutes mes machines qu'elles soient connectés en wifi ou en ethernet. le mac mini serait connecté en ethernet, et le macbook et le g5 en wifi

pas evident a expliquer


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Je te comprends parfaitement !
Pas de soucis là dessus.
Seulement pourquoi penses-tu que le simple fait d'acheter une borne AirPort Extrême te permettra de voir tous tes mac sur le réseau local ? Si ce n'est pas le cas via la Livebox...
C'est juste une question de logique.

-Et sinon quel intérêt de les voir sur le réseau local du moment que tous les 3 ont accès à Internet ?
Je sais je suis peut-être curieux sur ce point et tu trouvera cela sans doute absurde mais à vrai dire j'essaye de comprendre l'intérêt d'une telle chose... ?
Amicalement


----------



## underground (23 Septembre 2008)

en fait le mac mini sert de mediacenter et de serveur web et serveur ftp mais il sert aussi de serveur en local, j'y ai toute ma musique et tous mes films...ou chaque ordinateur de la maison s'y connecter pour venir prendre ou lire des fichiers multimedias

donc il faut que tous les ordinateurs soient visible le meme reseau pour faire cela


----------



## underground (23 Septembre 2008)

en fait il semble que la livebox ne soit pas capable de ponter le wifi et l'interface ethernet en seul et même réseau unique, mais je demande confirmation? Or la borne Apple AirPort extrême semble le faire correctement c est pour cela que j envisage de remplacer la livebox


----------



## phv78 (7 Janvier 2009)

Problème similaire.
Voici ce que j'ai posté sur divers forums :
Soit un G4 400 - avec une imprimante USB - relié en ethernet à une livebox Sagem et 3 autres Mac via Airport (ancien MacBookPro, iMac récent blanc et nouveau MacBook alu - le seul sous Leopard).
2 Mac en wifi se voient et voient le G4 (et y ont accès). Le MacBook ne voit pas le G4 mais voit et accède aux 2 autres. Du G4, je ne vois personne. Enfin, je vois les autres ordis dans le finder, mais j'ai un message d'échec à la connexion quand je clique sur "connecter".
Message exact : L'alias "MacBook" n'a pu être ouvert, l'élément original est introuvable.
Ca marchait avant que j'ajoute le MacBook. Je crois même que ça a marché après. Mais entre temps, j'ai mis un coup d'Onyx au G4 (j'ai récupéré 1,2 Go !). Mais je crois que je n'avais pas nettoyé les derniers serveurs.
Pour résumer, que faire pour que le G4 voit et accède aux autres ordis et que le MacBook voit et accède au G4 (et à son imprimante) ?
Précision : tous les ordis accèdent à tous les autres via le menu Aller avec les adresses IP locales type afp://192.168.1.xx. Il sont en DHCP."
Ce soupçon de difficultés de la Livebox à gérer un réseau wifi / ethernet apparaît dans pas mal de forums...
Mais jamais d'explication ni encore moins de solution.
Du nouveau de votre côté ?


----------

